# 1.8t lifter tick??? Loud noise coming from the top... anyone seen this before?



## TEAMPSI (Nov 22, 2000)

Hello Everyone... I have a 98 Audi 1.8T and it is ticking pretty bad on the upper end... 140K miles on the car. It starts up and runs fine for the exception of that damn tick.
I am thinking that the hydrolic lifters are bad in a couple of cylinders? From what I heard... they are known for clogging up? Has anyone else seen anything like this?


----------



## drm916 (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t lifter tick??? Loud noise coming from the top... anyone seen this before? (TEAMPSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TEAMPSI* »_Hello Everyone... I have a 98 Audi 1.8T and it is ticking pretty bad on the upper end... 140K miles on the car. It starts up and runs fine for the exception of that damn tick.
I am thinking that the hydrolic lifters are bad in a couple of cylinders? From what I heard... they are known for clogging up? Has anyone else seen anything like this?

on both the motors in my previous 1.8t the lifters made noise. Is it a steady ticking? Or an actual rattle.
The ticking is probably injecotrs. A rattling is the lifters...


----------



## SpooledAWP (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t lifter tick??? Loud noise coming from the top... anyone seen this before? (drm916)*

its just the injectors...dont get you panties all up in a duzie


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t lifter tick??? Loud noise coming from the top... anyone seen this before? (TEAMPSI)*

Yeah, it's the injectors.


----------



## ShadyVW (Aug 13, 2002)

what will fix that...larger injectors or what?

i have a 95 golf sport with an 1.8t swap (aeb) and it has a steady tick but doesnt feel any different its just annoying


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (ShadyVW)*

Theres nothing to 'fix' thats just hwo they sound.


----------



## TEAMPSI (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (ShadyVW)*

guys... this is more then just the injectors. It sounds like someone is taking a 3/8" ratchet and hitting in on top of my intake manifold... 
It does it at 800rpms all the way on up the lader... but when I let off the gas... the ticking (knocking) stops... then kicks back up again when it goes back down to 800rpms.
I have not torn into it yet... but I am close... What do you think?


----------



## exS4 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (TEAMPSI)*

We think it's the Injectors....


----------



## ShadyVW (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (TEAMPSI)*

damn..mine only does it at idle

_Quote, originally posted by *TEAMPSI* »_guys... this is more then just the injectors. It sounds like someone is taking a 3/8" ratchet and hitting in on top of my intake manifold... 
It does it at 800rpms all the way on up the lader... but when I let off the gas... the ticking (knocking) stops... then kicks back up again when it goes back down to 800rpms.
I have not torn into it yet... but I am close... What do you think?


u could have blown one of your spark plugs out..ive seen that happen before and thats what it did...not positive on that though


----------



## B3VR6 (Jan 4, 2000)

*Re: (ShadyVW)*

You're on the right track. Pull your coil packs and make sure one of your plugs isn't loose. If it's loose, it will rattle up and down every time that cylinder fires.
It happened to me ages ago on my 93 Passat GLX VR6 and I almost crapped myself before I figured it out. If you let it go too long, it'll wear out the threads tapped into your head.


----------



## Mohudsolo (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (B3VR6)*

When decelerating with a closed throttle, the injectors do not fire until the engine gets down near idle. If it rattles anytime the engine is running, except when decelerating, sure sounds like the injectors to me. A mechanical issue like lifters or bearings or loose pistons would still make the noise when decelerating.
I would consider pulling the injectors and having them rebuilt. Places like RC enigneering charge around $25 each to take them apart, clean everything, re-assemble with new seals, and flow test them.


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (Mohudsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mohudsolo* »_When decelerating with a closed throttle, the injectors do not fire until the engine gets down near idle. If it rattles anytime the engine is running, except when decelerating, sure sounds like the injectors to me. A mechanical issue like lifters or bearings or loose pistons would still make the noise when decelerating.
I would consider pulling the injectors and having them rebuilt. Places like RC enigneering charge around $25 each to take them apart, clean everything, re-assemble with new seals, and flow test them.

Exactly what I was going to say...


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (DubberNix)*

The injectors tick, you wouldnt be the first to be worried about the noise, even though it is totally harmless.
Personally, I think diagnosing sounds over the internet is next to impossible. But if I was to guess I'd say the injectors is whats ticking.


----------



## TEAMPSI (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*

I think that your right... this is a hard one to pinpoint over the internet. 
I can tell you that when the hood is fully shut... and I drive the car down the street.... you can hear me coming from a block away (not kidding)... that is more then injector noise for sure....
I have heard of the hydrolic lifters failing before and that may cause a knock like this? I tried to find some on the internet... but no go.... and the dealer wants $40 each... X 20 valves... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Does anyone know where to get replacement parts like that cheap?


----------



## okanagan45 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (TEAMPSI)*

I say it's possibly an exhaust manifold leak. Don't laugh, if the gasket is faulty in one cylinder, then it sounds like a loud ticking sound. This happened to me when I worked on my Ford truck, and the exhaust leaked from the gasket after improper reassembly. It made a loud ticking sound. Just something to look at before tearing your engine apart. 50% soapy water, cold morning start-up, check done.


----------



## ABTMuDa (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: (okanagan45)*

I have the same noise, I know exactly what you mean. My car has 10k and I do not like it at all. IT'S NOT THE LIFTERS. It almost sounds like the chain between the two over head cams hitting the valve cover. 
I will be taking my car to the dealer to find out. See what happens.


----------



## TEAMPSI (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (ABTMuDa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABTMuDa* »_I have the same noise, I know exactly what you mean. My car has 10k and I do not like it at all. IT'S NOT THE LIFTERS. It almost sounds like the chain between the two over head cams hitting the valve cover. 
I will be taking my car to the dealer to find out. See what happens.


You hit it right on the head! I think it may be the chain also... maybe the chain tensioner is bad or faulty? I checked the engine while running... and the noise is directly over where the chains would be...
Let me know what the dealer says about your ride....


----------



## ABTMuDa (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: (TEAMPSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TEAMPSI* »_
You hit it right on the head! I think it may be the chain also... maybe the chain tensioner is bad or faulty? I checked the engine while running... and the noise is directly over where the chains would be...
Let me know what the dealer says about your ride.... 

Will do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## askes46 (Nov 26, 2019)

ABTMuDa said:


> *Re: (TEAMPSI)*
> 
> 
> _Quote, originally posted by *TEAMPSI* »_
> ...


"will do"
lies :/


----------



## MiltDoggie (Jun 30, 2020)

askes46 said:


> "will do"
> lies :/


Bruh, did you seriously reply to a 18 yr old thread just to say ''Lies :/''?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

First post too lol

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

